# violin unique art



## Hassid

Incredible violin.


----------



## Hassid

Another one.


----------



## Lunasong

Hi Hassid. Are these violins from a certain culture? Are they playable? I have not seen bas-relief on a violin like this before. Can you give more information like how the art is created?


----------



## Hassid

Don't know. They are from a page that only shows the instruments, and explain nothing. I suspect than those violins are only made as great works of art, and not supposed to be played. But they are just extraordinary.


----------



## Hassid

More gems.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...5626233.137541.510498888966919&type=3&theater

If you want some more, go there.


----------



## quack

The first one is by Domenico Galli and is described here http://www.arteliutaria.it/article_gioiello_page_1.shtml I like the fish rebec on that page.








The second one is by Ralph Agutter and the arms carved on it are James II of England http://www.vandaimages.com/results.asp?key=KI6547

Not sure if they are playable, probably but no one dares find out.


----------



## Hassid

https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/599132_549952708354870_1276211806_n.jpg

Wonderful work.


----------



## Lunasong

I'm going to plug _hardingfele_, a native instrument of Norway. I think they are beautiful, and they are fully functional. I have my grandfather's _hardingfele_ on display in my home. Please note the dimensions are slightly different than a violin's.


----------

